# Hobby Lobby



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

Went to Hobby lobby my first time , I was very disappointed, the section where the knitting needles are was awful . There yarn section was great. The nearest one is 30 miles one way guess I won't be going there to often.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Which country ?


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

I won't step foot inside a Hobby Lobby because they are huge hypocrits! They want to offer their employees here birth control that doesn't go against their (owners' not employees') religious beliefs BUT they buy most of their crappy stuff from China where people are forced to have only 1 child. I guess they don't care about their religious values when it comes to people in other countries!

They should just keep their religious nonsense to themselves, then I'll go into one of their stores!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

This seems to be the trend in retail stores, no matter what company they are. So sad. I've wondered if we will all have to shop online before too long. The Hobby Lobby closest to me is very nice, but also the most expensive of the chain stores. Some of the yarn prices are the same as the local yarn shops. Did your store have lots of empty spaces where you were looking? This same store I mentioned had quite a lag in time between their opening and when they were fully stocked. Also, when they have a sale, people tend to come in and clean them out. So, if I can get there between sales, the selection is pretty good. 

I sure hope we don't have to resort to online shopping as our only source of yarn and other necessities. I would rather see the yarn in my hand so I can be sure of the color(s). Had too many disappointments with online/mail order.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I love Hobby Lobby's yarns. Most Hobby Lobby's I've been in have a poor assortment of accessories. There seems to be a lot there but never anything I want. I don't particularly like plastic knitting needles.

NewKnitter15=Why does the company someone works for have to provide birth control? That should be a personal responsibility. This has been discussed many, many times here. Besides it's not all birth control they won't pay for only the couple that cause an abortion. Get the facts straight.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Their needle selection is extremely limited in my area. They have a selection of colors in Love That Yarn, some other limited types of yarn. They are not usually my first stop to buy yarn.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Alright, I won't pursue this but the birth control is part of the employees' health care insurance that the employer supplies. Get your facts right!

NewKnitter15=Why does the company someone works for have to provide birth control? That should be a personal responsibility. This has been discussed many, many times here. Besides it's not all birth control they won't pay for only the couple that cause an abortion. Get the facts straight.[/quote]


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Here in Massachusetts we don't have Hobby Lobby that I know of and I don't believe we will send for them any time soon . We have a few terrific small privately owned yarn and fabric stores here . One in particular the, 'Stitch House' has great sales and a great news letter and classes .
I understood that birth control medicines are part of health insurance !!


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Roxanness said:


> Their needle selection is extremely limited in my area. They have a selection of colors in Love That Yarn, some other limited types of yarn. They are not usually my first stop to buy yarn.


Same here. Too bad, because the couple of local yarn stores within reasonable driving distance are not very well stocked, either. I really miss HL the way it was. I mostly order online now, and try to take advantage of free shipping.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

baglady1104 said:


> Same here. Too bad, because the couple of local yarn stores within reasonable driving distance are not very well stocked, either. I really miss HL the way it was. I mostly order online now, and try to take advantage of free shipping.


JoAnns is having free shipping on line today from 11:00 am to 4:00 pm EST.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Our HL has an excellent selection for certain crafts although their yarn accessories are skimpy. I have HL, Michael's and Jo-Ann's all within a short distance of each other so a crafting trip consists of visiting all three and I've found huge price differences in the store. Jo-Ann's has certain items cheapest and takes the discount coupons, yet other products are cheaper at HL. An example is the magnetic inserts for the ArtBin cases that are $12.99 at Jo-Ann's and $8.99 at HL.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Massachusetts has a Hobby Lobby at the Holyoke Mall


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Not Hobby Lobby again!!! If you don't like their store or beliefs affect you, don't shop there. It's as simple as that. BUT, do you know the beliefs of every store you shop at? I doubt it. I surely don't. Guess the next time I see Hobby Lobby as a post, I will not open it.


----------



## Debbie D (Sep 21, 2014)

There is also a HL in Seekonk, Ma


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm not going to respond so this doesn't get out of hand. Just sitting here with my little angel halo on! 



hildy3 said:


> Not Hobby Lobby again!!! If you don't like their store or beliefs affect you, don't shop there. It's as simple as that. BUT, do you know the beliefs of every store you shop at? I doubt it. I surely don't. Guess the next time I see Hobby Lobby as a post, I will not open it.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not a huge fan of HL. Frankly, unless you want their private label yarn, you're pretty much out of luck.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. So let's all make like Thumper - If we cannot say something nice, let's not say anything at all about other's opinions.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Never been to Hobby Lobby ,have not missed it . Holyoke and Seekonk ,a long drive for me I expect .
Still I don't plan to get my knickers in a twist about any of it .


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

NewKnitter15 said:


> I won't step foot inside a Hobby Lobby because they are huge hypocrits! They want to offer their employees here birth control that doesn't go against their (owners' not employees') religious beliefs BUT they buy most of their crappy stuff from China where people are forced to have only 1 child. I guess they don't care about their religious values when it comes to people in other countries!
> 
> They should just keep their religious nonsense to themselves, then I'll go into one of their stores!


 Exactly!


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

smokinneedles said:


> Went to Hobby lobby my first time , I was very disappointed, the section where the knitting needles are was awful . There yarn section was great. The nearest one is 30 miles one way guess I won't be going there to often.


I went to a Hobby Lobby for the first time on a visit to Missouri. I couldn't believe the selection of fabric - so much cheaper than up here in Canada!

BTW, I asked a girl at my LYS why they kept the needles in a set of drawers (it was near the front of the store). She said it was because needles are so easily shoplifted. That may be why many of the chain stores have such a small selection put out - easier to keep track of inventory with so few staff.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

knittingcanuk said:


> I went to a Hobby Lobby for the first time on a visit to Missouri. I couldn't believe the selection of fabric - so much cheaper than up here in Canada!
> 
> BTW, I asked a girl at my LYS why they kept the needles in a set of drawers (it was near the front of the store). She said it was because needles are so easily shoplifted. That may be why many of the chain stores have such a small selection put out - easier to keep track of inventory with so few staff.


Ok
I would of never thought of that. So that is why I didn't see them .yes ,there fabrics are great many choices.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

NewKnitter15 said:


> I won't step foot inside a Hobby Lobby because they are huge hypocrits! They want to offer their employees here birth control that doesn't go against their (owners' not employees') religious beliefs BUT they buy most of their crappy stuff from China where people are forced to have only 1 child. I guess they don't care about their religious values when it comes to people in other countries!
> 
> They should just keep their religious nonsense to themselves, then I'll go into one of their stores!


Your key words here are "they do offer their employees birth control." Their employees have a choice just as you have a choice to shop or not shop there. I love my local Hobby Lobby. The clerks are friendly and pleasant, they have a great selection of merchandise and the atmosphere in the store is very nice. I applaud them for actually following their religious beliefs. Many Christians don't, so good for Hobby Lobby. If it weren't for the biased news reporting, you would not even know what religious beliefs the owners have. Have you ever talked to a Hobby Lobby employee to see what they think about working there? Their benefits and salary are great.


----------



## msmarie1 (Jun 2, 2013)

I Enjoy shopping at HOBBY LOBBY....they have lovely yarns
which I am always interested in....their needlework dept. has
assorted items....they have a 40% Coupon which I get in the

Sun. paper they also have a coupon Online that you can print and 
use.....the rest of the store has lovely items...they are always
updated with the Holiday items, a nice clean store, and good service...
.I look forward to going at least weekly...
As far as anything else, I am sure each Dept. store have their
own problems to deal with...just sharing......Thanks MsMarie1.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Umm, I didn't say "they do offer their employees birth control". If you're going to quote me please do it accurately!!!! I said "They want to offer their employees here birth control that doesn't go against their (owners' not employees') religious beliefs".

What if they were Jehovah Witnesses who don't believe in blood transfusions, & other standard medical treatments? Would you think it was ok if they offered their employees health insurance that didn't cover that? What's that you say? Something like "But they are offering birth control, just not the kinds they don't like because they are christians"... Well Jehovah Witnesses have a list of alternatives that can be used instead of blood for transfusions. So I guess that would be ok then....

I tried to let this go when I was asked to, but you, the wonderful christian that you are won't let it go. Isn't that great of you?! Just another case where a non-christian believer (yes, I have beliefs - proud Humanist) is acting much better than a christian. Maybe you should go back & read your bible, & rethink your actions.

To all else, I tried to let this go, but if I am attacked, I will respond & usually tenfold. Now, let it go!!!



Evie RM said:


> Your key words here are "they do offer their employees birth control." Their employees have a choice just as you have a choice to shop or not shop there. I love my local Hobby Lobby. The clerks are friendly and pleasant, they have a great selection of merchandise and the atmosphere in the store is very nice. I applaud them for actually following their religious beliefs. Many Christians don't, so good for Hobby Lobby. If it weren't for the biased news reporting, you would not even know what religious beliefs the owners have. Have you ever talked to a Hobby Lobby employee to see what they think about working there? Their benefits and salary are great.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh, and you owe me an apology for misquoting me!!!!



Evie RM said:


> Your key words here are "they do offer their employees birth control." Their employees have a choice just as you have a choice to shop or not shop there. I love my local Hobby Lobby. The clerks are friendly and pleasant, they have a great selection of merchandise and the atmosphere in the store is very nice. I applaud them for actually following their religious beliefs. Many Christians don't, so good for Hobby Lobby. If it weren't for the biased news reporting, you would not even know what religious beliefs the owners have. Have you ever talked to a Hobby Lobby employee to see what they think about working there? Their benefits and salary are great.


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a few skeins of their private label yarn (Crafter's Secret), but have not used it yet. Seems okay, but when looking for something different, I thought I'd try it just to see how it is. When you're looking for a reasonable yarn, you never know how it will be. Otherwise for the most part, I shop elsewhere just because I know where to get what I'm looking for.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Umm, I didn't say "they do offer their employees birth control". If you're going to quote me please do it accurately!!!! I said "They want to offer their employees here birth control that doesn't go against their (owners' not employees') religious beliefs".
> 
> What if they were Jehovah Witnesses who don't believe in blood transfusions, & other standard medical treatments? Would you think it was ok if they offered their employees health insurance that didn't cover that? What's that you say? Something like "But they are offering birth control, just not the kinds they don't like because they are christians"... Well Jehovah Witnesses have a list of alternatives that can be used instead of blood for transfusions. So I guess that would be ok then....
> 
> ...


Per your request because I am a good Christian, I will let it go. You have your choices and your beliefs and I have mine. I could go further with proof, but per your request, I will let it go.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

NewKnitter15 said:


> I won't step foot inside a Hobby Lobby because they are huge hypocrits! They want to offer their employees here birth control that doesn't go against their (owners' not employees') religious beliefs BUT they buy most of their crappy stuff from China where people are forced to have only 1 child. I guess they don't care about their religious values when it comes to people in other countries!
> 
> They should just keep their religious nonsense to themselves, then I'll go into one of their stores!


I just returned from Beijing where I was assured that China no longer enforces the 1 child per couple rule. They told me that there were almost no girl children during that time period & the whole country is facing a "marriageable female shortage".


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

CBratt said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. So let's all make like Thumper - If we cannot say something nice, let's not say anything at all about other's opinions.


Ditto!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I just returned from Beijing where I was assured that China no longer enforces the 1 child per couple rule. They told me that there were almost no girl children during that time period & the whole country is facing a "marriageable female shortage".


I'm sorry, but what did they think was going to happen?


----------



## Mayanmoon (Dec 10, 2011)

When I first started knitting, they had a great selection of needles -- not so many lately. I also found that Hancocks had a good selection. Ultimately, I purchased most of my needles from eBay where I could get complete sets of Clover Bamboo and a nice collection of older knitting supplies.


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Julijo (Apr 8, 2015)

I think that NewKnitter is right about Hobby Lobby. I suspect that most of the employees there are women, and that they are working there, not because they love their work, but because they need to make ends meet. Birth control can be very expensive, and may be a further strain on an already limited budget. I will NEVER shop there again.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, great place for a single woman. Imagine the competition for you! 



Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I just returned from Beijing where I was assured that China no longer enforces the 1 child per couple rule. They told me that there were almost no girl children during that time period & the whole country is facing a "marriageable female shortage".


----------



## billylynn (Jan 26, 2015)

NewKnitter15=Why does the company someone works for have to provide birth control? That should be a personal responsibility. This has been discussed many, many times here. Besides it's not all birth control they won't pay for only the couple that cause an abortion. Get the facts straight.[/quote]

The trouble is sometimes women have to have abortions for truly medical reasons, such as a tubular pregnancy or in a rare instance some life threatening situation. By not funding abortions they are predetermined that the baby's life is more important than the mother's no matter what. I think that is a deeply personal decision and should not have been made for me by my employer. Granted that may be an exception, but I would hate to be the exception.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

DO NOT PUT MY NAME WITH THAT QUOTE!!!! I DIDN'T SAY THAT!!! I WAS THE FIRST TO SAY HL IS WRONG!!!!! THAT QUOTE BELOW IS WHAT SOMEONE SAID TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please apologize, then let's stop this discussion. We will never agree so let's get back to knitting. Thank You!! Geezzzzz!



billylynn said:


> NewKnitter15=Why does the company someone works for have to provide birth control? That should be a personal responsibility. This has been discussed many, many times here. Besides it's not all birth control they won't pay for only the couple that cause an abortion. Get the facts straight.


The trouble is sometimes women have to have abortions for truly medical reasons, such as a tubular pregnancy or in a rare instance some life threatening situation. By not funding abortions they are predetermined that the baby's life is more important than the mother's no matter what. I think that is a deeply personal decision and should not have been made for me by my employer. Granted that may be an exception, but I would hate to be the exception.[/quote]


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

I have mix feeling with hobby lobby. I go as a last resort. At the one I go to in a northern suburb of Illinois the employees are rude and not very knowledgable. A new one is going up approx. a mile from my home. I'll check it out to see if that's any better. But not holding my breath!


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Agree with you


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I am not a fan of Hobby Lobby for knitting supplies. With the exception of one sweater knitted with "I love this cotton" purchased when they first opened... They do not carry anything I would be interested in as far as knitting supplies that fit my current needs.

Companies have the right to offer their employees benefit packages of their choosing. If the employees do not like the benefits offered by one particular company, they can search for other employment. (I have a friend who is "job hunting" right now for a position that offers a "better benefit package".)

Why would I have "issue" with what benefits a company chooses to offer their employees? (That was rhetorical). I am not about to research every store I buy from to find out what benefit packages (if I believe they are "appropriate" or not) they offer their employees before I shop there....


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

The big box stores are foe folks that can't afford expensive yarns and needles and other supplies for our various crafts. Personally I find my trusty metal boyles circular needles work well for almost everything just can't see the point of spending a lot of money on so called fancy needles although I do find the ones of exotic woods beautiful.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

mossstitch said:


> Here in Massachusetts we don't have Hobby Lobby that I know of and I don't believe we will send for them any time soon . We have a few terrific small privately owned yarn and fabric stores here . One in particular the, 'Stitch House' has great sales and a great news letter and classes .
> I understood that birth control medicines are part of health insurance !!


There is Hobby Lobby in Massachusetts and also Rhode Island as well--when we went up that area to visit Fall River I went to them. The emplyees were very kind and helpful to me and I found things I cannot find in Michael's, JoAnn's or AC Moore.


----------



## billylynn (Jan 26, 2015)

I am so sorry to have attached your name to the quote. Please forgive me. As a Christian myself, it seems that often the second commandment Jesus gave was to love one another as ourselves and to me that seems to get lost in the discussion.

Okay. Off my " hobby " horse

KNITTING
YEAH. Finally getting continental knitting. Now it feels funny to knit English. As I still work toward getting consistent tension I'm beginning to understand that different yarn needs to be held differently to achieve that. What a fun challenge this is.
I was also very nervous following a pattern. Found Amy Herzog's book, "Knit Wear Love" which helps you combine the kind of collar, sleeve, etc you want. Ahh. The fun is back


----------



## Julijo (Apr 8, 2015)

The Hobby Lobby job may be the only one available to the women who work there, especially in a slow economy. They may not be able to get another job.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Birth control is about $10 a month how is that expensive buy 2 less lattes. I paid for my own birth control for over 30 years, not covered by insurance, it never crossed my mind to expect someone else i.e. the taxpayer or employer to pay for it. It was my personal responsibility. Now days most people expect someone else to pay for everything they want. Few people take any responsibility for anything


----------



## Oct10BD (Aug 12, 2015)

Can we all just please accept that LYS's offer a higher selection of yarn - usually more expensive but that usually means higher quality (i.e. natural fibers vs man-made). The employees at a LYS are going to be much more knowledgeable but as is the case in anything, sometimes that means they will be seen as uppity, and occasionally will actually be uppity. And if employees/owners of a LYS are uppity, they will probably go out of business. Employees at a big box are absolutely not going to be as knowledgeable BECAUSE they work at a big box store that has thousands of different products. Do not expect them to know about different yarns and accessories nor when they will get more stock in and what they will be getting in. They don't own the store. And of course big box stores are not going to sell higher end needles. They won't sell there and believe it or not, those stores exist to make money, not meet every person's needs and wants. And if an employee doesn't like the benefit package their employer offers to them, then they need to work somewhere else. No one is forcing them to work there.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Julijo said:


> The Hobby Lobby job may be the only one available to the women who work there, especially in a slow economy. They may not be able to get another job.


No reason for rude behavior or disrespect.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

carriemae said:


> Agree with you


With whom? Without the quote we have no idea who you are agreeing with.

And to be really correct grammatically that should have read, "With whom are you agreeing? Without the quote we have no idea with whom you are agreeing."

Whew, I'm glad I corrected that.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

carriemae said:


> Birth control is about $10 a month how is that expensive buy 2 less lattes. I paid for my own birth control for over 30 years, not covered by insurance, it never crossed my mind to expect someone else i.e. the taxpayer or employer to pay for it. It was my personal responsibility. Now days most people expect someone else to pay for everything they want. Few people take any responsibility for anything


The issue is what benefits in the health insurance plan are offered. HL wants to limit birth control options, even if the health insurance is paid for by the employee. Planned Parenthood offers low cost birth control, but then, wait...conservatives want to close those facilities, too!


----------



## Oct10BD (Aug 12, 2015)

Julijo said:


> The Hobby Lobby job may be the only one available to the women who work there, especially in a slow economy. They may not be able to get another job.


If a town is big enough to have a HL, it is big enough to have a lot of other retail (and other service industry) opportunities available for employment (especially if the person is a good employee). After looking at wages, benefits packages and all of the other factors involved in working somewhere, she/he can make the best decision for themselves. I suspect once the do this, they will conclude HL is the best decision for themselves and their families. HL's wages and benefits are much better than other retail big box chains. But, if that isn't the best option for them, they can work elsewhere.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Commercial stores don't sell the good needles. When I discovered the 9" circulars online but kept breaking them in the middle of my socks went looking in the stores. No one carried or even heard of them. Socks would have to wait for my order to arrive. Now years later some have them.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

What is this an abortion thread? Isn't that the great thing about this country? Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Maybe we should keep it to ourselves and stop trying to shove our beliefs down everyone elses throat and lashing out at anyone who thinks differently than we do. A little tolerance and respect people, please. This is way out of line for a knitting forum. They have forums for this topic, join one of those.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> Not Hobby Lobby again!!! If you don't like their store or beliefs affect you, don't shop there. It's as simple as that. BUT, do you know the beliefs of every store you shop at? I doubt it. I surely don't. Guess the next time I see Hobby Lobby as a post, I will not open it.


ME either, who gives a rip.....? All the bickering, sick of it...


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

I tried to get people to stop & get back on topic but now I give up! Time to bail on this thread.



gapeach31781 said:


> ME either, who gives a rip.....? All the bickering, sick of it...


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Wow, great place for a single woman. Imagine the competition for you!


You have to remember the reason for the female shortage there. Because in that culture the male child is responsible and takes care of the parents when they are older. So if a female was born first, they were given up for adoption or abandoned so the couple could get permission to have another child. Yes you needed permission. If twins were born, even males one was given up because of the one child law.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Wow, great place for a single woman. Imagine the competition for you!


You have to remember the reason for the female shortage there. Because in that culture the male child is responsible and takes care of the parents when they are older. So if a female was born first, they were given up for adoption or abandoned so the couple could get permission to have another child. Yes you needed permission. If twins were born, even males one was given up because of the one child law.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

carriemae said:


> Birth control is about $10 a month how is that expensive buy 2 less lattes. I paid for my own birth control for over 30 years, not covered by insurance, it never crossed my mind to expect someone else i.e. the taxpayer or employer to pay for it. It was my personal responsibility. Now days most people expect someone else to pay for everything they want. Few people take any responsibility for anything


I agree with you. Also didn't have dental or vision insurance. I couldn't have braces because parents could only afford to pay for one of us. Since my brother needed them more I didn't get them. And only went to dentist if there was a problem. There was no every 6 month cleaning. And no novacain at the time. So you knew it would be painful if you did go. Probably why most of us baby boomers fear the dentist.


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

I like hobby lobby, it's not a yarn store to have the name brand needles that are preferred. Just like Joanns


----------



## Hollace (May 15, 2014)

We have a very nice HL here. The yarn supply is good and priced in a reasonable range.. I will alert you to one thing I discovered last week.i have always been a fan of I Love This Wool. Well now be aware that the label indicates it is a wool BLEND. ONLY a small amount of it is wool now. I figured this out because I spotted a clearance bin with Lot's of I Love This Wool at a great reduced price. I wondered why as I filled my cart. Sooo I read the labels on both clearance and regular price. Ta Da. I asked the clerk and she confirmed the changes are occurring. So, don't assume. Read those labels. This is true at all stores. My favorite place is Flying Fibers LYS in Landisville Pa. They are sooo awesome.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

I agree with you. They don't like any minoroties. Blacks, Jews, gays etc. they particularly don't care about women's rights. They sell religion not yarn it scrapbook paper. Their case has already been to Supreme Court.

They are less than ten minutes from my house. There is no way I would ever go in there. Nor will my friends go there


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

They sell religion not crafts. They are against minorities Horrible company.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I love our HobbyLobby. This is the only place in town where we can even get needlework supplies and they carry a great selection. They just added a huge selection of new yarns as well. Also I want to go on record as stating that I am sick of the comments regarding Hobby Lobby every other day on this blog. This is not the place for it. If you don't want to shop there fine, don't but keep your political agenda off of this blog. How many times do we have to read this nonsense.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

flhusker said:


> I love Hobby Lobby's yarns. Most Hobby Lobby's I've been in have a poor assortment of accessories. There seems to be a lot there but never anything I want. I don't particularly like plastic knitting needles.
> 
> NewKnitter15=Why does the company someone works for have to provide birth control? That should be a personal responsibility. This has been discussed many, many times here. Besides it's not all birth control they won't pay for only the couple that cause an abortion. Get the facts straight.


I too like Hobby Lobby yarns. I totally stand behind their choice to stand up for their beliefs.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Agree. I like Hobby Lobby when I'm looking for nice acrylic yarn, or yarn mixtures. Their knitting/crochet accessories section is almost non-existent. I do really like HL's "I Love This Yarn" line of yarns though!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

The only Hobby Lobby I was in had no reason to go back. The yarn supply was poor as w ere the needles. I shop my LYS.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

tmvasquez said:


> I love our HobbyLobby. This is the only place in town where we can even get needlework supplies and they carry a great selection. They just added a huge selection of new yarns as well. Also I want to go on record as stating that I am sick of the comments regarding Hobby Lobby every other day on this blog. This is not the place for it. If you don't want to shop there fine, don't but keep your political agenda off of this blog. How many times do we have to read this nonsense.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I haven't found a good selection of knitting needles in any of the big stores. Most of the time I either go to the LYS or order online.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Recently, Joann's has had a better choice and supply of needles. That being said, I like to go to my LYS for needles because it supports them, and I don't want them to go out of business.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

flhusker said:


> I love Hobby Lobby's yarns. Most Hobby Lobby's I've been in have a poor assortment of accessories. There seems to be a lot there but never anything I want. I don't particularly like plastic knitting needles.
> 
> NewKnitter15=Why does the company someone works for have to provide birth control? That should be a personal responsibility. This has been discussed many, many times here. Besides it's not all birth control they won't pay for only the couple that cause an abortion. Get the facts straight.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Ladies ~

When I joined KP, I read the list of 'Sections' stating which section was for which topic. 

According to what I read, the 'PROGRESSIVE WOMEN'S FORUM' is the proper section for your political discussions.

PLEASE use the correct forum for your political rants!!! 

Don't ruin the other forums for the rest of us, who don't want to hear your personal political views!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

We don't have them, and, from reading the posts, it's just as well.


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

I've only been to one Hobby Lobby, when I was on vacation in Utah. I was totally not impressed by their yarn section. I'm lucky-I'm within 15 minutes of two really great local yarn stores.


----------



## jennettegreed (May 5, 2013)

gapeach31781 said:


> ME either, who gives a rip.....? All the bickering, sick of it...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

smokinneedles said:


> Went to Hobby lobby my first time , I was very disappointed, the section where the knitting needles are was awful . There yarn section was great. The nearest one is 30 miles one way guess I won't be going there to often.


This discussion started out as HL needle selection was very disappointing. Yarn selection was great. Since then it has gotten way off the topic. Can we go back to topic?


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

jennettegreed said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Sick of it - is putting it mildly!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hands2Help said:


> Ladies ~
> 
> When I joined KP, I read the list of 'Sections' stating which section was for which topic.
> 
> According to what I read, the 'PROGRESSIVE WOMEN'S FORUM' is the proper section for your political discussions.


Thank you so much! I'm one of the "originals" and did not know about that section. I don't have much reason to go to "Home". Admin usually moves a new post to the correct section...This one always starts out about yarn and then turns to religion. It's just annoying and "worn out". Thanks again.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> Thank you so much! I'm one of the "originals" and did not know about that section. I don't have much reason to go to "Home". Admin usually moves a new post to the correct section...This one always starts out about yarn and then turns to religion. It's just annoying and "worn out". Thanks again.


As a relative 'newbie' - I hear you loud and clear - I didn't join KP for anyone's views on religion or politics!!

Admin., so far as I've noticed, doesn't step in when it really should, and just lets this nonsense go on and on, no matter what forum it is in!

Unfortunately, this garbage has popped up on just about every one of the forum sections, at one time or another, since I've joined. There is an option to 'unsubscribe' to any of the forum sections.....I've used that option to many of them already.

:thumbup:


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

NewKnitter15 said:


> I won't step foot inside a Hobby Lobby because they are huge hypocrits! They want to offer their employees here birth control that doesn't go against their (owners' not employees') religious beliefs BUT they buy most of their crappy stuff from China where people are forced to have only 1 child. I guess they don't care about their religious values when it comes to people in other countries!
> 
> They should just keep their religious nonsense to themselves, then I'll go into one of their stores!


I totally agree with you... wondering if men employees are allowed to get "the little blue pill" in their health care package??? :mrgreen: 
However, I have purchased their "I LOVE THIS YARN" in very large quanties for my charity knitting in the past...


----------



## bjdevi1018 (Dec 9, 2012)

My problem with Hobby Lobby is that every time I have shopped there and used my credit card, it has been stolen. So now will only stop if I have enough cash.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

Hands2Help said:


> As a relative 'newbie' - I hear you loud and clear - I didn't join KP for anyone's views on religion or politics!!
> 
> Admin., so far as I've noticed, doesn't step in when it really should, and just lets this nonsense go on and on, no matter what forum it is in!
> 
> ...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> I won't step foot inside a Hobby Lobby because they are huge hypocrits! They want to offer their employees here birth control that doesn't go against their (owners' not employees') religious beliefs BUT they buy most of their crappy stuff from China where people are forced to have only 1 child. I guess they don't care about their religious values when it comes to people in other countries!
> 
> They should just keep their religious nonsense to themselves, then I'll go into one of their stores!


China has changed their one child law.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> I'm sorry, but what did they think was going to happen?


Obviously, not that.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> DO NOT PUT MY NAME WITH THAT QUOTE!!!! I DIDN'T SAY THAT!!! I WAS THE FIRST TO SAY HL IS WRONG!!!!! THAT QUOTE BELOW IS WHAT SOMEONE SAID TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please apologize, then let's stop this discussion. We will never agree so let's get back to knitting. Thank You!! Geezzzzz!


YOU can stop it any time you like.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Hands2Help said:


> Ladies ~
> 
> When I joined KP, I read the list of 'Sections' stating which section was for which topic.
> 
> ...


Who's making you read this?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Spreuss said:


> Hands2Help said:
> 
> 
> > As a relative 'newbie' - I hear you loud and clear - I didn't join KP for anyone's views on religion or politics!!
> ...


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

DELETED


----------



## GreenLady (Aug 1, 2015)

I bought my artbin yarn drums at JoAnns on sale with a half price coupon and only paid $6 for each  

I agree that no company should demand it's employees to live by the owner's religious beliefs. I am sure there would be massive picketing if HL was owned by Muslims who demanded it's employees to conform to Muslim standards. So why not these as well? I dont shop at HL either. People should be allowed to choose how they run their own lives.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

GreenLady said:


> I bought my artbin yarn drums at JoAnns on sale with a half price coupon and only paid $6 for each
> 
> I agree that no company should demand it's employees to live by the owner's religious beliefs. I am sure there would be massive picketing if HL was owned by Muslims who demanded it's employees to conform to Muslim standards. So why not these as well? I dont shop at HL either. People should be allowed to choose how they run their own lives.


I believe America is still free. Barely. The workers there are free to leave anytime they want to aren't they? Is HL a prison?


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

DELETED


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Don't join in at the very end & the comment on posts that have already been resolved! Before you post, read all the existing posts. If you had you would have seen I tried to stop this several times. A couple people did stop then the thread went wild.
> 
> NOT MY FAULT -- so take a hike down your Winding Road! (don't know how to make a "mad face" so just imagine one is here!)


Who died and left you boss here. You're a real sore loser. LOL


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

DELETED


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> WindingRoad -- what exactly is your problem? Are you here just to stir things up? I use to work with a guy like you, everyone called him "The Sniper" because he would throw out jabs to get everyone going then stand back & watch the melee ensue.
> 
> We don't need a sniper -- so either add something constructive or go back to your knitting or whatever!


First of all I looked and I'm a woman. Hope I don't have to explain that to you. If so you can PM me and I let you in on the secret to determining that fact.

Secondly, I've read all the posts on this thread and frankly I'm amazed at your tenacity in trying to tell people to shut up.

BTW How's that working for you so far?


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

DELETED


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Go to .... I'm sure you know the rest of it. This can't be the first time someone has told you that! LOL


It sure isn't. Guess what they didn't succeed either. Don't fool yourself. You won't either.

As I see it you seem to have me confused with someone whe cares what you think.

Is you're name Lisa by any chance?


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

DELETED


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Thank you for the compliment! I have been trying hard to get people to go back to the original thread! I guess you're not all bad after all!


I guess you haven't noticed that all your hard work isn't WORKING. Delusions of grandeur.....


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Woman? Hmm, I guess what I've heard has been incorrect then.


I figured you'd believe everything you hear. LOL


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Spreuss said:


> Hands2Help said:
> 
> 
> > As a relative 'newbie' - I hear you loud and clear - I didn't join KP for anyone's views on religion or politics!!
> ...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gapeach31781 said:


> Amen!!! I'm with you. If I want to hear this crap all I have to do is turn on the news or The View, which I also hate by the way.


Maybe that's what you should do. Instead. Who's making you read. This isn't page #1 btw.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I believe America is still free. Barely. The workers there are free to leave anytime they want to aren't they? Is HL a prison?


Apparently the workers, or more specifically, the HL cashiers are free to leave a register and refuse to ring out a customer if that customer is wearing a Star of David pendant. When my BF and I meet up at conferences, we visit LYS. Due to an unpleasant experience at a California Hobby Lobby, we now add Hobby Lobby stores to our list. In California, BF was wearing a Star of David pendant necklace. A cashier refused to ring up our intended purchases. Her stated excuse was she did not serve Jews because they killed Jesus. At this point we have visited HL stores in seventeen states. At stores in Michigan, Virginia, Louisiana, Minnesota and Colorado we encountered store employees who refused to deal with Jewish customers. The First Amendment does grant religious freedom but when that freedom is used to blatantly discriminate, it is ugly and has no place in a civilized society.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

New Knitter, you are way out of line. Where's the administrator? I can't believe you'd tell someone to go to hell on this forum, how dare you!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> DELETED


I've quoted all your posts so why delete them.?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gapeach31781 said:


> New Knitter, you are way out of line. Where's the administrator? I can't believe you'd tell someone to go to hell on this forum, how dare you!


Repeat after me. Troll Troll Troll. Don't waste you time. Thanks for the thought though. I work in an environment where those things roll right off my back like a duck. She's not worth it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mojave said:


> Apparently the workers, or more specifically, the HL cashiers are free to leave a register and refuse to ring out a customer if that customer is wearing a Star of David pendant. When my BF and I meet up at conferences, we visit LYS. Due to an unpleasant experience at a California Hobby Lobby, we now add Hobby Lobby stores to our list. In California, BF was wearing a Star of David pendant necklace. A cashier refused to ring up our intended purchases. Her stated excuse was she did not serve Jews because they killed Jesus. At this point we have visited HL stores in seventeen states. At stores in Michigan, Virginia, Louisiana, Minnesota and Colorado we encountered store employees who refused to deal with Jewish customers. The First Amendment does grant religious freedom but when that freedom is used to blatantly discriminate, it is ugly and has no place in a civilized society.


Oh heck we had a cashier in Greensboro NC who wouldn't ring up live lobsters. My ex went to her register every time. Sometimes he wouldn't buy lobster if she wasn't there.

So they are free either way aren't they. Maybe that is their belief also.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Julijo said:


> I think that NewKnitter is right about Hobby Lobby. I suspect that most of the employees there are women, and that they are working there, not because they love their work, but because they need to make ends meet. Birth control can be very expensive, and may be a further strain on an already limited budget. I will NEVER shop there again.


The point with Hobby Lobby is that they are not against birth control and do provide several different birth controls through insurance. That is the fact that no one seems to understand. If you simply want birth control, that is not a problem with Hobby Lobby.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

I deleted my posts because I don't even want to bother with you! You are a no good sniper who is only trying to rile things up because you have no life. I feel bad for you. You can tell by your bravado that you are hurting, & so you try to hurt others. I see it in your other posts. You insult people all the time.

You are not worth my time, my words, or my thoughts. I am not a troll, I am not Lisa whoever that is. I am someone who is totally tired of you & others like you. I have reported you to Admin in great detail. Sadly, they do not do anything. Get some help, you won't find peace by tormenting others!



WindingRoad said:


> Repeat after me. Troll Troll Troll. Don't waste you time. Thanks for the thought though. I work in an environment where those things roll right off my back like a duck. She's not worth it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> The point with Hobby Lobby is that they are not against birth control and do provide several different birth controls through insurance. That is the fact that no one seems to understand. If you simply want birth control, that is not a problem with Hobby Lobby.


Pray tell what is. I sometimes get Miffed at Walmart cuz I can sneak a peek at PlayBoy or buy a lottery ticket. So?


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

I didn't say go to hell, I said go to... you know the rest of it. Maybe I meant go to Bermuda. Have a nice vacation! He sounds like he could use a break! Anyways, WindingRoad is a sniper. He just wants to rile up people. He does it all the time. Read his posts. This is a waste of my time. LOL!



gapeach31781 said:


> New Knitter, you are way out of line. Where's the administrator? I can't believe you'd tell someone to go to hell on this forum, how dare you!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> I didn't say go to hell, I said go to... you know the rest of it. Maybe I meant go to Bermuda. Have a nice vacation! He sounds like he could use a break! Anyways, WindingRoad is a sniper. He just wants to rile up people. He does it all the time. Read his posts. This is a waste of my time. LOL!


Again I will tell you I am a woman. OMG. BUH BYE Lisa...


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

billylynn said:


> NewKnitter15=Why does the company someone works for have to provide birth control? That should be a personal responsibility. This has been discussed many, many times here. Besides it's not all birth control they won't pay for only the couple that cause an abortion. Get the facts straight.


The trouble is sometimes women have to have abortions for truly medical reasons, such as a tubular pregnancy or in a rare instance some life threatening situation. By not funding abortions they are predetermined that the baby's life is more important than the mother's no matter what. I think that is a deeply personal decision and should not have been made for me by my employer. Granted that may be an exception, but I would hate to be the exception.[/quote]

When I first got married in 1965. I paid for my own birth control pills. The birth control choice that I paid for worked and both of my pregnancies were planned and we raised two children. The large company that I worked for had a good insurance program for their employees, but it did not pay for birth control. How did it become the responsibility of the companies where people work to provide such a personal and private choice as birth control?


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

OMG! I just realized YOU'RE LISA!! OMG, I should have known. Wow, that's the oldest game in the book. Redirect away from yourself!! Well, you had me fooled. Well Lisa, have fun being a troll. I have to admit you are the only troll I know other than those dolls we used to have when we were young.

Bye Lisa -- have fun!



WindingRoad said:


> Again I l tell you I am a woman. OMG. BUH BYE Lisa...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> OMG! I just realized YOU'RE LISA!! OMG, I should have known. Wow, that's the oldest game in the book. Redirect away from yourself!! Well, you had me fooled. Well Lisa, have fun being a troll. I have to admit you are the only troll I know other than those dolls we used to have when we were young.
> 
> Bye Lisa -- have fun!


Nice try. I can spot you a mile away and that really gets in you doesn't it Lisa. How's that Yellow Teddy Bear, and did you ever get your beach cover up?


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Please stop quoting that quote from BillyLynn where she mistakenly quoted me as being for HL! Every time I see it, I want to argue with that person then I realize people think I said that. Arrrghhhh! Those words never came out of my mouth!


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Not a clue what you're talking about Lisa.....



WindingRoad said:


> Nice try. I can spot you a mile away and that really gets in you doesn't it Lisa. How's that Yellow Teddy Bear, and did you ever get your beach cover up?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Not a clue what you're talking about Lisa.....


Funny how you use that same phrase each time. Don't you think it's time for a new MO. So I'm a waste of time. LOL How much have you wasted today? ON me.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Boy you're a sad little person! Really, get some help! All kidding aside, you need to talk to someone in your real life. What do you get out of harassing people? Do you have any close friends to talk to? It can't be fun thinking so many people dislike you. You can be a better person. Start today by posting a positive post. Really, life is too short to be so bitter & lonely!



WindingRoad said:


> Nice try. I can spot you a mile away and that really gets in you doesn't it Lisa. How's that Yellow Teddy Bear, and did you ever get your beach cover up?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Boy you're a sad little person! Really, get some help! All kidding aside, you need to talk to someone in your real life. What do you get out of harassing people? Do you have any close friends to talk to? It can't be fun thinking so many people dislike you. You can be a better person. Start today by posting a positive post. Really, life is too short to be so bitter & lonely!


Yes pot. You can't stand that I've figured you out and every time I do you go off on the same tirade.

Here's a positive post. I'm positive you're Lisa. Keep talking and prove me right.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Does that make you feel important? If so, I'm glad to add a little attention to your life. Do you live alone. There are many programs for people who are lonely & need someone to talk to. If you are a senior, I'm sure your community has many gatherings & activities you can attend. You do not have to be alone & lonely. Get some attention in real life then you won't need to go online to harass people to pay attention to you.



WindingRoad said:


> Funny how you use that same phrase each time. Don't you think it's time for a new MO. So I'm a waste of time. LOL How much have you wasted today? ON me.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Your key words here are "they do offer their employees birth control." Their employees have a choice just as you have a choice to shop or not shop there. I love my local Hobby Lobby. The clerks are friendly and pleasant, they have a great selection of merchandise and the atmosphere in the store is very nice. I applaud them for actually following their religious beliefs. Many Christians don't, so good for Hobby Lobby. If it weren't for the biased news reporting, you would not even know what religious beliefs the owners have. Have you ever talked to a Hobby Lobby employee to see what they think about working there? Their benefits and salary are great.


And.....they pay their employees a very good salary.......unlike Joann's /Michaels which is minimum wage. Holiday's off and Sundays off!!!


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Still don't know Lisa. I have never knitted a teddy bear or beach cover up. Don't even live with hours of a beach.. I'm really worried about you the more I read your old posts. Seriously, I'm asking you to get help & reach out to people in your real life. It's time to be happy with your life & yourself.



WindingRoad said:


> Yes pot. You can't stand that I've figured you out and every time I do you go off on the same tirade.
> 
> Here's a positive post. I'm positive you're Lisa. Keep talking and prove me right.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Still don't know Lisa. I have never knitted a teddy bear or beach cover up. Don't even live with hours of a beach.. I'm really worried about you the more I read your old posts. Seriously, I'm asking you to get help & reach out to people in your real life. It's time to be happy with your life & yourself.


Really NH is how far from the ocean..........


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Still don't know Lisa. I have never knitted a teddy bear or beach cover up. Don't even live with hours of a beach.. I'm really worried about you the more I read your old posts. Seriously, I'm asking you to get help & reach out to people in your real life. It's time to be happy with your life & yourself.


How is that working for you?


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> Not Hobby Lobby again!!! If you don't like their store or beliefs affect you, don't shop there. It's as simple as that. BUT, do you know the beliefs of every store you shop at? I doubt it. I surely don't. Guess the next time I see Hobby Lobby as a post, I will not open it.


Well said. I totally agree. I work at a Catholic hospital. They do not say only Catholics can work there nor do they push their beliefs on us who are not Catholic. 
Our insurance does not pay for abortions or birth control. If these are important to you, then do not apply for a job there. Simple as that. My question is this; would these people who are boycotting shopping at Hobby Lobby also boycott our hospital for the same reason? They just might die from having to go to a hospital further away.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

You know a great way to get attention & feel useful in your life is to volunteer. There are so many options. Maybe working with kids, or working with seniors. You could volunteer to teach a knitting class. The point is there are so many ways to interact with folks in your real life! Ask around, I'm sure there are many good programs just looking for help from someone like you - it truly is a win-win situation!



WindingRoad said:


> How is that working for you?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Spreuss said:


> Hands2Help said:
> 
> 
> > As a relative 'newbie' - I hear you loud and clear - I didn't join KP for anyone's views on religion or politics!!
> ...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> If you go up to the top of the screen, on the left hand side there is an option to "Bookmark" and an option to "Unwatch." If you click on "Unwatch," you will no longer receive emails when there is a new post to a topic that you have been watching. So, it is really easy to "unwatch" any topic you no longer want to follow. Easy, peasy.


Or just turn off the e-mail feature altogether.


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

I have shopped at HL in the past- mostly because my daughter likes acrylics- don't shop there for myself. I like natural fiber and even worse lol I like handspun. The different breeds of sheep make a difference, as well.
Besides sheep wool, I also knit with a combination of standard poodle (my avatar lol) and merino. TRY EVERYTHING, WIDEN YOUR HORIZONS!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> You know a great way to get attention & feel useful in your life is to volunteer. There are so many options. Maybe working with kids, or working with seniors. You could volunteer to teach a knitting class. The point is there are so many ways to interact with folks in your real life! Ask around, I'm sure there are many good programs just looking for help from someone like you - it truly is a win-win situation!


YAWN. Lebanon NH is in the MID CENTRAL part of NH and is about 2 hours from Portsmouth. BTW Portsmouth is on the ocean. Just in case you wanna backpedal.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cherylthompson said:


> Well said. I totally agree. I work at a Catholic hospital. They do not say only Catholics can work there nor do they push their beliefs on us who are not Catholic.
> Our insurance does not pay for abortions or birth control. If these are important to you, then do not apply for a job there. Simple as that. My question is this; would these people who are boycotting shopping at Hobby Lobby also boycott our hospital for the same reason? They just might die from having to go to a hospital further away.


They probably don't even know about it.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

NewKnitter15 said:


> I won't step foot inside a Hobby Lobby because they are huge hypocrits! They want to offer their employees here birth control that doesn't go against their (owners' not employees') religious beliefs BUT they buy most of their crappy stuff from China where people are forced to have only 1 child. I guess they don't care about their religious values when it comes to people in other countries!
> 
> They should just keep their religious nonsense to themselves, then I'll go into one of their stores!


I have never seen any of that posted in their store, only closed on Sundays for employees to worship , should they want to. The other is politics big time, IMHO. I have never been asked any questions or preached to in any HL store.
Name me a company on the big grid that has nothing to do with China. Wow, will be out of most everything we buy. Wal Mart, K-Mart, Shopko, Costco, Fred Meyer, etc. etc, all carry China on the shelves as do some LYS.
Wish there were lots of cottage industry around, they mostly died out here. Except Farmers Markets for local produce. But even then the crafters are selling items with products made in China, so can we win?


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Umm, I didn't say "they do offer their employees birth control". If you're going to quote me please do it accurately!!!! I said "They want to offer their employees here birth control that doesn't go against their (owners' not employees') religious beliefs".
> 
> What if they were Jehovah Witnesses who don't believe in blood transfusions, & other standard medical treatments? Would you think it was ok if they offered their employees health insurance that didn't cover that? What's that you say? Something like "But they are offering birth control, just not the kinds they don't like because they are christians"... Well Jehovah Witnesses have a list of alternatives that can be used instead of blood for transfusions. So I guess that would be ok then....
> 
> ...


You know what???? I am REAL TIRED of all this crap!!!!

1. why did you start this???
2. are you related to our resident "shit disturber"
3. I am sorry if I offend anyone by using those words but I am so tired of people starting things and not wanting others to reply........
I am sure Joann's and Michaels and any other is not "white as snow" soooooooooooo........why pick one one. Who cares of where you want to shop or not because of what!!!!!!!

I AM SICK OF THE NARROW MINDEDNESS........!!!!!!

I basically left KP quietly and just came back to ask important questions and just to look at patterns but you know what?????!!!!

If ADMIN won't get enough backbone I WILL!!!!!

I am sick and tired of this site being ruined.......if you have a petty gripe go someplace else!

If it is important; like a store is purchasing yarn from a company in humanely treating sheep or something like that.....okay.

What company in the USA does not buy from China..........

I care about this site and want to keep it a good site!

Sooooooo......go shop elsewhere and I do not want the pettiness here....

In the meantime I'll go dig up all the dirt from Joann's and Michaels and get back to you if it will make you feel better!

How's that????????!!!!!!


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

That's true. I don't know why you think I live in Lebanon, NH. Where do you live? As I've pointed out, no matter how small your town is I'm sure it has some resources you can participate in. Do you have family nearby? No one should be alone & lonely!



WindingRoad said:


> YAWN. Lebanon NH is in the MID CENTRAL part of NH and is about 2 hours from Portsmouth. BTW Portsmouth is on the ocean. Just in case you wanna backpedal.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I am not a fan of Hobby Lobby for knitting supplies. With the exception of one sweater knitted with "I love this cotton" purchased when they first opened... They do not carry anything I would be interested in as far as knitting supplies that fit my current needs.
> 
> Companies have the right to offer their employees benefit packages of their choosing. If the employees do not like the benefits offered by one particular company, they can search for other employment. (I have a friend who is "job hunting" right now for a position that offers a "better benefit package".)
> 
> Why would I have "issue" with what benefits a company chooses to offer their employees? (That was rhetorical). I am not about to research every store I buy from to find out what benefit packages (if I believe they are "appropriate" or not) they offer their employees before I shop there....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: to all of the above.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Irish knitter said:


> You know what???? I am REAL TIRED of all this crap!!!!
> 
> 1. why did you start this???
> 2. are you related to our resident "shit disturber"
> ...


Then why are you reading this? Who's making you?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> I have never seen any of that posted in their store, only closed on Sundays for employees to worship , should they want to. The other is politics big time, IMHO. I have never been asked any questions or preached to in any HL store.
> Name me a company on the big grid that has nothing to do with China. Wow, will be out of most everything we buy. Wal Mart, K-Mart, Shopko, Costco, Fred Meyer, etc. etc, all carry China on the shelves as do some LYS.
> Wish there were lots of cottage industry around, they mostly died out here. Except Farmers Markets for local produce. But even then the crafters are selling items with products made in China, so can we win?


Cottage industry doing well. http://www.dyakcraft.com http://www.quinceandco.com Lots of cottage industry in this country.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

knittingcanuk said:


> I went to a Hobby Lobby for the first time on a visit to Missouri. I couldn't believe the selection of fabric - so much cheaper than up here in Canada!
> 
> BTW, I asked a girl at my LYS why they kept the needles in a set of drawers (it was near the front of the store). She said it was because needles are so easily shoplifted. That may be why many of the chain stores have such a small selection put out - easier to keep track of inventory with so few staff.


Our JoAnn's had to put cutters and scissors in a locked case. Sad isn't it!?!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Cottage industry doing well. http://www.dyakcraft.com http://www.quinceandco.com Lots of cottage industry in this country.


Well food and beverage is not what I look for in a cottage industry.
I look for clothing, yarn, weaving, accessories etc. and Montana lacks in a lot of areas. Maybe you are luckier to live in a large populated area with more people doing things. When I have found some in Eastern and Southern States, I could hardly think about affording them so perhaps that why they die out.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

mojave said:


> Apparently the workers, or more specifically, the HL cashiers are free to leave a register and refuse to ring out a customer if that customer is wearing a Star of David pendant. When my BF and I meet up at conferences, we visit LYS. Due to an unpleasant experience at a California Hobby Lobby, we now add Hobby Lobby stores to our list. In California, BF was wearing a Star of David pendant necklace. A cashier refused to ring up our intended purchases. Her stated excuse was she did not serve Jews because they killed Jesus. At this point we have visited HL stores in seventeen states. At stores in Michigan, Virginia, Louisiana, Minnesota and Colorado we encountered store employees who refused to deal with Jewish customers. The First Amendment does grant religious freedom but when that freedom is used to blatantly discriminate, it is ugly and has no place in a civilized society.


There is something "wrong" with the clerk who refused to ring up the purchases for someone of the Jewish faith. As a Christian, I have to tell you that Christians "love" the Jews. We love the Jews. I am talking about true Christians and not those off shoots who call themselves Christians but really aren't. It is too bad that the sour apples spoil the bunch. The actions of that clerk should have been reported to the management of that store. A good answer for your BF to give that clerk would have been, "Oh - but didn't you know - Jesus was a Jew."


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> Well food and beverage is not what I look for in a cottage industry.
> I look for clothing, yarn, weaving, accessories etc. and Montana lacks in a lot of areas. Maybe you are luckier to live in a large populated area with more people doing things. When I have found some in Eastern and Southern States, I could hardly think about affording them so perhaps that why they die out.


 Quince makes yarn here in America and Dyakcraft makes needles in Vermont. Hint maybe you should look at the links before responding?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Pray tell what is. I sometimes get Miffed at Walmart cuz I can sneak a peek at PlayBoy or buy a lottery ticket. So?


Exactly -- you always have choices.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Exactly -- you always have choices.


Some people don't eat meat. Do they not go into a grocery store. Where do they buy their other groceries. There are so many more pressing issues than this. I've never been in a Hobby Lobby. I just don't "get it" I guess.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Or just turn off the e-mail feature altogether.


I don't know how to turn off the e-mail feature, but I don't want to. I like getting emails for the topics that I am watching. I am going to click the "unwatch" on this one because it seems to have deteriorated into a fight between two kindergartners.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> I don't know how to turn off the e-mail feature, but I don't want to. I like getting emails for the topics that I am watching. I am going to click the "unwatch" on this one because it seems to have deteriorated into a fight between two kindergartners.


I don't know off hand how to do it but I did it. LOL


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Quince makes yarn here in America and Dyakcraft makes needles in Vermont. Hint maybe you should look at the links before responding?


And maybe things change? There was only non alcohol juice shown on the link I opened. 
You are very tech savvy , maybe you can tell me why the link is now different?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> And maybe things change? There was only non alcohol juice shown on the link I opened.
> You are very tech savvy , maybe you can tell me why the link is now different?


Sorry I did edit Quince I never can remember if it has a and in it. Try it now. Some lovely yarn and nice patterns. $$$$ I've made Dolores and another I can't remember the name of right now.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Sorry I did edit Quince I never can remember if it has a and in it. Try it now. Some lovely yarn and nice patterns. $$$$ I've made Dolores and another I can't remember the name of right now.


Thanks for the right direction.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

flhusker said:


> I love Hobby Lobby's yarns. Most Hobby Lobby's I've been in have a poor assortment of accessories. There seems to be a lot there but never anything I want. I don't particularly like plastic knitting needles.
> 
> NewKnitter15=Why does the company someone works for have to provide birth control? That should be a personal responsibility. This has been discussed many, many times here. Besides it's not all birth control they won't pay for only the couple that cause an abortion. Get the facts straight.


Ditto


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

The fact is that birth control (the morning after pill) does NOT cause abortion. The medical insurance they provide is the issue. I researched this when it first became an issue. "I don't want to support a business that does not respect women. The morning after pill seems to be the center of the controversy. Google it. It does NOT cause abortion.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

I am very concerned that a clerk would refuse to ring up a Jewish customer. And what happened when this matter was taken to the manager? You left that part out. If you meekly walked away and did nothing to stand up for your rights, then you need some education as well. This i not the 1930s, and no Jew needs to meekly accept that kind of treatment.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

OMG - you live in Maine! We're neighbors! Hmmm.... Well, in that case, I'd offer the hand of friendship but knowing you you'd bite it off & use it to slap me in the face! 



WindingRoad said:


> Quince makes yarn here in America and Dyakcraft makes needles in Vermont. Hint maybe you should look at the links before responding?


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Let us not judge until we know of which we speak.

why be so controversial? it's just a knitting and crochet site.
Relax and enjoy!


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

NewKnitter15 said:


> OMG - you live in Maine! We're neighbors! Hmmm.... Well, in that case, I'd offer the hand of friendship but knowing you you'd bite it off & use it to slap me in the face!


Oh dear, are we becoming sensitive and emotional? I know I am, so I will be backing off for a while.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Spreuss said:


> Hands2Help said:
> 
> 
> > As a relative 'newbie' - I hear you loud and clear - I didn't join KP for anyone's views on religion or politics!!
> ...


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> So why are you reading it?


As stated before......Put your views on the PROPER forum......then NO ONE else HAS to read it because it's NOT 'IN OUR FACES'.....!

Thanks much for your cooperation and you have a great rest of your day!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

scrapbookbabs said:


> I agree with you. They don't like any minoroties. Blacks, Jews, gays etc. they particularly don't care about women's rights. They sell religion not yarn it scrapbook paper. Their case has already been to Supreme Court.
> 
> They are less than ten minutes from my house. There is no way I would ever go in there. Nor will my friends go there


I love Helly Lobby --------- because it is nowhere near me.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I am sure that those of you who will not go to Hobby Lobby will not hurt their business whatsoever. I have to go over a hundred miles to get to one and every time I am lucky enough to get there, they are extremely busy. I love their I Love This Yarn and I Love This Cotton. I just wish there was one closer to me.

If you are trying to ruin them, you are failing miserably.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

SherrySherry said:


> I am very concerned that a clerk would refuse to ring up a Jewish customer. And what happened when this matter was taken to the manager? You left that part out. If you meekly walked away and did nothing to stand up for your rights, then you need some education as well. This i not the 1930s, and no Jew needs to meekly accept that kind of treatment.


In California, we did speak with the manager. According to the manager, it is HL policy to allow an employee to live a Christian life in the working environment. The manager said the cashier had the right to refuse service. 
BF and I are highly educated professional women well-versed in our rights. We now visit HL stores out of personal curiosity to see how pervasively the anti-Jewish sentiment is represented in HL employees. We ask if there is a section of decorations for Jewish holidays. The good news is in twelve out of seventeen stores, HL employees politely explained the religious stock they carry are Christianity-oriented. The bad news is in five stores the response ranged from disgusted "No" to the most extreme "I don't serve Jesus-killers". Based on this small sampling and the geographical range, the best we can conclude is a portion of American Christians do harbor anti-Jewish sentiments.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> There is something "wrong" with the clerk who refused to ring up the purchases for someone of the Jewish faith. As a Christian, I have to tell you that Christians "love" the Jews. We love the Jews. I am talking about true Christians and not those off shoots who call themselves Christians but really aren't. It is too bad that the sour apples spoil the bunch. The actions of that clerk should have been reported to the management of that store. A good answer for your BF to give that clerk would have been, "Oh - but didn't you know - Jesus was a Jew."


Besides the Jesus factor, why do Christians "love" the Jews? It seems like they just "love them to death".


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> You know what???? I am REAL TIRED of all this crap!!!!
> 
> 1. why did you start this???
> 2. are you related to our resident "shit disturber"
> ...


AMEN and THANK-YOU LORD!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

ADMIN.. can you please put NewKnitter15in a time out? She has singlehandedly started fire and then ineffectively not been able to put it out. VERY annoying.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> There is something "wrong" with the clerk who refused to ring up the purchases for someone of the Jewish faith. As a Christian, I have to tell you that Christians "love" the Jews. We love the Jews. I am talking about true Christians and not those off shoots who call themselves Christians but really aren't. It is too bad that the sour apples spoil the bunch. The actions of that clerk should have been reported to the management of that store. A good answer for your BF to give that clerk would have been, "Oh - but didn't you know - Jesus was a Jew."


Your condemnation of the clerk's beliefs is appreciated. We did talk with the manager and the manager said the clerk had the right to refuse service. HL policy is their employees are free to live their Christian religious beliefs at work and in their personal lives. Be able to live an integrated lifestyle is good in many aspects. In this case, not good.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Every year my Lutheran church has a joint Thanksgiving service with the nearby Jewish synagogue. Location alternates from between the church and temple. In the church the rabbi speaks, in the synagogue our minister speaks. It's always a huge turnout of both congregations! We have refreshments afterwards socializing and celebrating cultural diversity, realizing we do worship the same God. We've done this for many years and have formed a bond with the Jewish community, and they with the Christian, coming to the aid of each other in times of crisis. Many Christains do try to accept and embrace those of differing beliefs.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Ok, once & for all, I am sorry I opened my mouth!! Does that make you all happy? I had no clue that this would start a wildfire. I did not do a search previous to this to see how this had been discussed before.

How was I suppose to put out the fire? I tried to keep this thread on topic after I was asked. With the first few people we agreed to disagree. It should have ended then but no, people had to keep chiming in. What was I supposed to do to "put it out"? Tell me now so next time I find myself in a wildfire I will know what to do. Seriously, what?? I can't control people. If everyone were here, I could turn the hose on them. You people who kept posting with your opinions when the very first few messages should have told you we were trying to keep this on topic, are to blame.

So, no, I did not singlehandedly start this & yes I was ineffective to stop it but if you can do better, than by george you win the award!! And YOU are very annoying!



headlemk said:


> ADMIN.. can you please put NewKnitter15in a time out? She has singlehandedly started fire and then ineffectively not been able to put it out. VERY annoying.


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

mojave said:


> Apparently the workers, or more specifically, the HL cashiers are free to leave a register and refuse to ring out a customer if that customer is wearing a Star of David pendant. When my BF and I meet up at conferences, we visit LYS. Due to an unpleasant experience at a California Hobby Lobby, we now add Hobby Lobby stores to our list. In California, BF was wearing a Star of David pendant necklace. A cashier refused to ring up our intended purchases. Her stated excuse was she did not serve Jews because they killed Jesus. At this point we have visited HL stores in seventeen states. At stores in Michigan, Virginia, Louisiana, Minnesota and Colorado we encountered store employees who refused to deal with Jewish customers. The First Amendment does grant religious freedom but when that freedom is used to blatantly discriminate, it is ugly and has no place in a civilized society.


It has never been HL policy to refuse service to anyone. Anytime anything like this happens to you, go on line to HL.com and let them know. That cashier will not be with the company for long. This conduct is totally unacceptable!


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

And healemk people are still posting so seeing how you have all the answers why don't you get them to stop? I'd love to watch & learn from a master!



headlemk said:


> ADMIN.. can you please put NewKnitter15in a time out? She has singlehandedly started fire and then ineffectively not been able to put it out. VERY annoying.


----------



## Grimsley (Sep 29, 2011)

Agree! I love HL also. We live in area where there are no LYS or other retail stores. I always feel it a treat to go to HL.


----------



## jacquelinesue (Feb 16, 2015)

NewKnitter15 said:


> I won't step foot inside a Hobby Lobby because they are huge hypocrits! They want to offer their employees here birth control that doesn't go against their (owners' not employees') religious beliefs BUT they buy most of their crappy stuff from China where people are forced to have only 1 child. I guess they don't care about their religious values when it comes to people in other countries!
> 
> They should just keep their religious nonsense to themselves, then I'll go into one of their stores!


You need to check all your facts. The birth control methods that Hobby Lobby objected to were the ones that were possible abortion causing/supporting ones; i.e. morning after pills, etc. They are a PRIVATELY owned company - no shareholders - it should be their decision how to apply their moral issues; just as if you should object to those moral issues it is your decision to work there or shop there. Anyhow, birth control is a private, personal issue and at this point in time I think it is very sexist and discriminatory as it is directed towards women only. If women should get it free then why do men have to BUY condoms? Shouldn't those all be free or included in insurance plans - guys pay for their coverage also. If everything is truly equal as pertains to the birth control issue then shouldn't BOTH genders have equal access to free?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

mojave said:


> Your condemnation of the clerk's beliefs is appreciated. We did talk with the manager and the manager said the clerk had the right to refuse service. HL policy is their employees are free to live their Christian religious beliefs at work and in their personal lives. Be able to live an integrated lifestyle is good in many aspects. In this case, not good.


But hating Jews is not "living their Christian beliefs." True Christians do not hate Jews. I wish I could have a personal one on one conversation with that manager. I am sure his attitude is not the attitude of the owners of the company for which he works. This would make him a racist. The Hobby Lobby corporate office needs to be made aware of this. I am sure that at the least, he will be reprimanded and most likely will lose his job. Racism like the clerk exhibited and then enforced by this manager is not acceptable.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> But hating Jews is not "living their Christian beliefs." True Christians do not hate Jews. I wish I could have a personal one on one conversation with that manager. I am sure his attitude is not the attitude of the owners of the company for which he works. This would make him a racist. The Hobby Lobby corporate office needs to be made aware of this. I am sure that at the least, he will be reprimanded and most likely will lose his job. Racism like the clerk exhibited and then enforced by this manager is not acceptable.


BF said she contacted the HL corporate offices after the California incident and was told HL policy does not tolerate religious discrimination. Neither of us has returned to the California store so we cannot comment on the manager's current employment situation with HL. Based on the fact we have encountered the racism on the East Coast, West Coast, a northern state, and a deep Bible Belt state, the problem not confined to one small region. There obviously a difference between the official HL corporate policy and tacitly condoned behavior at the local level.
To the best of my knowledge, charity knitting is very much a part of the American Jewish tradition. It seems poor business practice to allow employees to insult a potentially lucrative segment of the local customer base.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

mojave said:


> BF said she contacted the HL corporate offices after the California incident and was told HL policy does not tolerate religious discrimination. Neither of us has returned to the California store so we cannot comment on the manager's current employment situation with HL. Based on the fact we have encountered the racism on the East Coast, West Coast, a northern state, and a deep Bible Belt state, the problem not confined to one small region. There obviously a difference between the official HL corporate policy and tacitly condoned behavior at the local level.
> To the best of my knowledge, charity knitting is very much a part of the American Jewish tradition. It seems poor business practice to allow employees to insult a potentially lucrative segment of the local customer base.


Customer base or not it is terrible to insult or discriminate against anyone. I have never been treated bad in a HL but I do not wear any specific jewelry to designate my faith but I have seen tatoos of the devil on people in there and they waited on them! So sounds like a personal feeling by the clerk. I do not smoke but if I took a job in a convenience store knowing I was selling cigarettes, I would just sell the darn things and think smoker beware.


----------



## Goldrobin (Apr 18, 2014)

NewKnitter15 said:


> I'm not going to respond so this doesn't get out of hand. Just sitting here with my little angel halo on!


 :lol:


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

AMEN to that one!!


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

NewKnitter15 said:


> I won't step foot inside a Hobby Lobby because they are huge hypocrits! They want to offer their employees here birth control that doesn't go against their (owners' not employees') religious beliefs BUT they buy most of their crappy stuff from China where people are forced to have only 1 child. I guess they don't care about their religious values when it comes to people in other countries!
> 
> They should just keep their religious nonsense to themselves, then I'll go into one of their stores!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## connie886 (Jun 2, 2014)

I've been crocheting most of my life & I'm 68 now, so I have little need for more hooks & other accessories, since most of my hooks are aluminum & seem to hold up forever. I do prefer the inline hooks & have a few plastic ones, mostly in the larger sizes like M, N, P & Q, which I don't use all that often, mainly because the oversized hook is akward to use. Only if I have a specific pattern in mind do I use the large hooks. I prefer to use G, H, J & K for most of my projects. So it matters little what notions are in the store where I buy my yarns...I'm much more interested in quality yarns.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Hands2Help said:


> As stated before......Put your views on the PROPER forum......then NO ONE else HAS to read it because it's NOT 'IN OUR FACES'.....!
> 
> Thanks much for your cooperation and you have a great rest of your day!


You are on page 11 and you haven't figured it out yet? NMP.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> OMG - you live in Maine! We're neighbors! Hmmm.... Well, in that case, I'd offer the hand of friendship but knowing you you'd bite it off & use it to slap me in the face!


I work in NH. And I've worked in Lebanon. But google is also my friend. Don't tell us you live in NH and your "hours" from the ocean. Oh what a tangled web we weave......


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I work in NH. And I've worked in Lebanon. But google is also my friend. Don't tell us you live in NH and your "hours" from the ocean. Oh what a tangled web we weave......


Glad Google is your friend. He seems to be having mental problems today. Using the exact phrase below in the search window, here is the answer

Distance from Lebanon, NH to Atlantic Ocean

4,870 mi :shock: :?:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mojave said:


> Glad Google is your friend. He seems to be having mental problems today. Using the exact phrase below in the search window, here is the answer
> 
> Distance from Lebanon, NH to Atlantic Ocean
> 
> 4,870 mi :shock: :?:


Where,, London?

http://www.mapquest.com/#a2791652b61f9a79b24a3d7a


----------



## eerichar (Dec 1, 2011)

The best place to lodge a complaint or comments about a stores products is to notify the Marketing/Advertising Department and the Board of Directors. Other messages seem to go into a black hole. These departments have some authority. If the company receives enough response they will act accordingly. This may result in getting better and more items in the shops we patronize.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Where,, London?
> 
> http://www.mapquest.com/#a2791652b61f9a79b24a3d7a


off the coast of Brazil


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mojave said:


> off the coast of Brazil


Figures...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

eerichar said:


> The best place to lodge a complaint or comments about a stores products is to notify the Marketing/Advertising Department and the Board of Directors. Other messages seem to go into a black hole. These departments have some authority. If the company receives enough response they will act accordingly. This may result in getting better and more items in the shops we patronize.


This company has no share holders.


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

Went to Hobby Lobby toady to buy yarn for a cardigan.....they didn't have enough skeins of ANY yarn for my pattern......went home and ordered it online from Fabric.com


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Dazeoffchar said:


> Went to Hobby Lobby toady to buy yarn for a cardigan.....they didn't have enough skeins of ANY yarn for my pattern......went home and ordered it online from Fabric.com


Seems they are doing a pretty good job. Low inventory. Someone must be going there.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> I'm sorry, but what did they think was going to happen?


Absolutely...totally stupid policy. What really got to me on my first trip there in 1986 .... None of the kids HAD A SINGLE AUNT OR UNCLE!!!
How sad is THAT? My Aunt Marion was a teacher...taught me to read & love literature. My uncle Paul loved to garden & taught me how. 
My husbands Aunt JoAnne took me under her wing and made me feel truly welcomed me into his family. 
What a shame that an entire generation in China will never know that kind of family connection.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Not only are they short of girls in China ,I read a while back that they were actually kidnapping girls from Vietnam to fill the void .
Some so called ,'policy makers ,' are truly sick people ,like those in the US who made the ,'policy ,' years ago about segregating the Japanese ,harmless people deprived of all they owned . There is no way to ,'figure it out '.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Anything more than 1 "hour" is "hours". "hours" is the plural of "hour". I don't care if you work in Lebanon because I don't live there. If you don't believe me, why don't you come over to whatever you think my address is & we can have coffee!

Oh, and I've been to Lebanon, ME too but I don't live there either.  Gee should I be flattered or creeped out that you seem to want to know where I live? In case, it's creeped out, I should say I do know how to dial 911, & I have cameras & witnesses so don't try anything!



WindingRoad said:


> I work in NH. And I've worked in Lebanon. But google is also my friend. Don't tell us you live in NH and your "hours" from the ocean. Oh what a tangled web we weave......


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Anything more than 1 "hour" is "hours". "hours" is the plural of "hour". I don't care if you work in Lebanon because I don't live there. If you don't believe me, why don't you come over to whatever you think my address is & we can have coffee!
> 
> Oh, and I've been to Lebanon, ME too but I don't live there either.  Gee should I be flattered or creeped out that you seem to want to know where I live? In case, it's creeped out, I should say I do know how to dial 911, & I have witnesses so don't try anything!


I don't need to know where you live. You announced it. I don't work in Lebanon. Try to read for content. You're the one who tries to get people's addy's either e-mail or home. And I know why. Yeah I go through Lebanon Maine 3 days a week. Ain't Google GRAND..

BTW I don't drink coffee.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. Ours is about 35 miles away. I was excited the first time I went and just went again last Saturday and bought the lovely I Love This Cotton! to make dishcloth to donate to our town's fall fundraiser.
That cotton is so SOFT!



smokinneedles said:


> Went to Hobby lobby my first time , I was very disappointed, the section where the knitting needles are was awful . There yarn section was great. The nearest one is 30 miles one way guess I won't be going there to often.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

You are creepy. I repeat -- I have cameras, I have witnesses around always, & I do not hesitate to call the cops. As a matter of fact, I am printing out this conversation to take to the cops tomorrow so they have it on record. I have never announced where I live so if you think that is true, let's hear it. I have also reported you to the admins. -- again it's on record so watch yourself because we will be watching you.....



WindingRoad said:


> I don't need to know where you live. You announced it. I don't work in Lebanon. Try to read for content. You're the one who tries to get people's addy's either e-mail or home. And I know why. Yeah I go through Lebanon Maine 3 days a week. Ain't Google GRAND..
> 
> BTW I don't drink coffee.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> You are creepy. I repeat -- I have cameras, I have witnesses around always, & I do not hesitate to call the cops. As a matter of fact, I am printing out this conversation to take to the cops tomorrow so they have it on record. I have never announced where I live so if you think that is true, let's hear it. I have also reported you to the admins. -- again it's on record so watch yourself because we will be watching you.....


You did I looked it up... Western Central NH. I used Lebanon for a reference. I didn't say you live there. Knock yourself out. Watch all you want.

BTW when did you mention cameras before. BTW I've reported you several times before and every time you've mysteriously vanished. How does that happen?


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

smokinneedles said:


> Went to Hobby lobby my first time , I was very disappointed, the section where the knitting needles are was awful . There yarn section was great. The nearest one is 30 miles one way guess I won't be going there to often.


I totally love their 'I Love This Cotton' line. Not crazy about 'I Love This Yarn' as it kept splitting.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Dazeoffchar said:


> Went to Hobby Lobby toady to buy yarn for a cardigan.....they didn't have enough skeins of ANY yarn for my pattern......went home and ordered it online from Fabric.com


I have gotten some wonderful deals on Fabric.com. Fabric and yarn!


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

I knew you didn't know where I live - you're just trying to be a creepy guy that's all! Everyone has cameras on their houses nowadays! Don't you? Again this goes back to you needing the attention. It would be interesting to know your name but I'm sure you'd never give it.

You've never reported me because today is the first time I've had the displeasure to meet you. FYI - Admin never does anything. I know because I've reported people several times & it has never helped. If I disappear it's because I find Ravelry more interesting & less drama so I take a break from here when it gets to be too annoying. Don't worry you have plenty of other people you've insulted so you'll always have someone who doesn't like you! 



WindingRoad said:


> You did I looked it up... Western Central NH. I used Lebanon for a reference. I didn't say you live there. Knock yourself out. Watch all you want.
> 
> BTW when did you mention cameras before. BTW I've reported you several times before and every time you've mysteriously vanished. How does that happen?


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

BTW, what makes you think I was telling the truth when I said Western Central NH? You seem to think I lie about everything else! I'm just glad I never go to Portland so I don't have to run into you. We used to go to Maine for vacation but I'm happy to say this year we went south instead! No chance in running into you in GA is there?



WindingRoad said:


> You did I looked it up... Western Central NH. I used Lebanon for a reference. I didn't say you live there. Knock yourself out. Watch all you want.
> 
> BTW when did you mention cameras before. BTW I've reported you several times before and every time you've mysteriously vanished. How does that happen?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> I knew you didn't know where I live - you're just trying to be a creepy guy that's all! Everyone has cameras on their houses nowadays! Don't you? Again this goes back to you needing the attention. It would be interesting to know your name but I'm sure you'd never give it.
> 
> You've never reported me because today is the first time I've had the displeasure to meet you. FYI - Admin never does anything. I know because I've reported people several times & it has never helped. If I disappear it's because I find Ravelry more interesting & less drama so I take a break from here when it gets to be too annoying. Don't worry you have plenty of other people you've insulted so you'll always have someone who doesn't like you!


Again you seem to know so much about me. Get the gender correct. And no I don't need cameras on my house. Half the time I forget to close, let alone lock the front door.

See there you go again trying to weasel out info. Give me your true name Marcia and I might give you mine. Blue is not my color BTW.

And there's your beef with ADMIN again. How do you know what and what they don't do. You've only been here for a few months, this time. If they don't do anything why report me?

I'm sure I will. Ask me if I care what someone on the other end of an internet connection thinks of me. I bet you won't be surprised.

P.S. Thanks for giving me your undivided attention.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

You seem awfully interested in me. Creepy!!!! Do you stalk others too?



WindingRoad said:


> Again you seem to know so much about me. Get the gender correct. And no I don't need cameras on my house. Half the time I forget to close, let alone lock the front door.
> 
> See there you go again trying to weasel out info. Give me your true name Marcia and I might give you mine. Blue is not my color BTW.
> 
> ...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> You seem awfully interested in me. Creepy!!!! Do you stalk others too?


Only the ones who respond repeatedly.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

LOL!



WindingRoad said:


> Only the ones who respond repeatedly.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> LOL!


Yeppers. And to think you came back just to chat with me. Who's a little off?


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Just bored - you are amusing!



WindingRoad said:


> Yeppers. And to think you came back just to chat with me. Who's a little off?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NewKnitter15 said:


> Just bored - you are amusing!


That's an insult to me. Now you've crossed the line.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Am I smelling ETOH here ??


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

What is "ETOH"?



mossstitch said:


> Am I smelling ETOH here ??


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

It's been a fun day. Kind of mental jousting. Too bad I have to actually do some work tomorrow! Take care, Winding Road!



WindingRoad said:


> That's an insult to me. Now you've crossed the line.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

A serious substance !!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

I just looked it up - Extremely Trashed or Hammered.



NewKnitter15 said:


> What is "ETOH"?


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes ,when it's abused it leaves one thrashed and hammered . No more knitting 
afterwards !!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Janice Wilkens said:


> I just looked it up - Extremely Trashed or Hammered.


ETOH ethanol . alcohol drinking liquor etc.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

mossstitch said:


> Yes ,when it's abused it leaves one thrashed and hammered . No more knitting
> afterwards !!


Or very crooked, dropped stitches look! I bought a card that had some tiny terrible knitting on the front, inside it said, friends don't let friends drink and knit!


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Not simple as that.
Women have struggled for the right to vote
To attend college 
To inherit their father's property.
To not be beaten.
To not be raped.
To have complete control over their bodies.
No hobby lobby acrylic yarn is worth supporting an immoral company who will limit women's choices.
Continue to speak out.NewKnitter15.
I appreciate that you are living your values and have standards.
Monetary loss is what hobby lobby wilk understand,if little else.


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm off to bed because I have to get up at 5:00 am but had to leave these parting comments...I like HL. I went to HL today. My nearest non-chain LYS is 6 hours away so my options are limited.

BTW, I ate lunch at Chick FIL-A! It was yummy.


Opinions are like A$$h0£es! Everyone has one. I just wish those who make these claims about what did or did not happen would provide links to back up their claims. If you believe everything that your neighbor's fifth cousin twice removed said about anything, please contact me. Have I got a deal for you


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Sweet dreams down there in Texas


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

I went to HL last week for first visit with my teen daughters. We all enjoyed the visit. In fact we were there for hours just looking around. It was a ride, about an hour, but will go back. Bought some I Love this Cotton due to the raves here on this forum.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Remember Dragnet? " the facts, mam, just the facts". 
This topic was rendered before. I still have not had a HL employee, now or former, ask me not to shop there, or seen them with a picket sign etc. 
If they chose a certain path then those in disagreement must have moved on down it because the HL I have shopped at has some helpful, agreeable clerks who do not seem to feel beleaguered or trod on or saying anything derogatory about their employer. 
If I was to boycott all the venues in America that do not hold me and my ideals close to their hearts then I would not be shopping at all. I do not ask them to whom they donate, help or not help, or what their religious convictions happen to be. I buy their product and until I see or the media actually tells me the truth about them doing something I cannot live with , I am staying off of the societal , let em roll, band wagons.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

mojave said:


> BF said she contacted the HL corporate offices after the California incident and was told HL policy does not tolerate religious discrimination. Neither of us has returned to the California store so we cannot comment on the manager's current employment situation with HL. Based on the fact we have encountered the racism on the East Coast, West Coast, a northern state, and a deep Bible Belt state, the problem not confined to one small region. There obviously a difference between the official HL corporate policy and tacitly condoned behavior at the local level.
> To the best of my knowledge, charity knitting is very much a part of the American Jewish tradition. It seems poor business practice to allow employees to insult a potentially lucrative segment of the local customer base.


Employees shouldn't be allowed to insult anyone. I would think that if the corporate office is notified of the exact people and places that are condoning racism and insults by clerks that they would definitely step in and stop it immediately. That is totally against Christian teachings.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LydiaKay said:


> I'm off to bed because I have to get up at 5:00 am but had to leave these parting comments...I like HL. I went to HL today. My nearest non-chain LYS is 6 hours away so my options are limited.
> 
> BTW, I ate lunch at Chick FIL-A! It was yummy.
> 
> Opinions are like A$$h0£es! Everyone has one. I just wish those who make these claims about what did or did not happen would provide links to back up their claims. If you believe everything that your neighbor's fifth cousin twice removed said about anything, please contact me. Have I got a deal for you


Love your post thanks for the laugh.

Yeah Chick Fil A wish we had one here. I would go every day. I like to support all business .


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

jacquelinesue said:


> You need to check all your facts. The birth control methods that Hobby Lobby objected to were the ones that were possible abortion causing/supporting ones; i.e. morning after pills, etc. They are a PRIVATELY owned company - no shareholders - it should be their decision how to apply their moral issues; just as if you should object to those moral issues it is your decision to work there or shop there. Anyhow, birth control is a private, personal issue and at this point in time I think it is very sexist and discriminatory as it is directed towards women only. If women should get it free then why do men have to BUY condoms? Shouldn't those all be free or included in insurance plans - guys pay for their coverage also. If everything is truly equal as pertains to the birth control issue then shouldn't BOTH genders have equal access to free?


Great, smart rational!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dixie2570 (Apr 10, 2015)

I was frankly turned off by all the religious paraphernalia and, based on their medical insurance/female employee debacle, I'll never shop there again.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

gapeach31781 said:


> Amen!!! I'm with you. If I want to hear this crap all I have to do is turn on the news or The View, which I also hate by the way.


I myself do not or ever watch "FOX News"! Ugly, hate and fear mongering station.


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

Birth control is not healthcare. Pregnancy is not a disease. As said in another post it is a personal decision.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Revan said:


> I myself do not or ever watch "FOX News"! Ugly, hate and fear mongering station.


OMG! Is Fox News selling YARN now? And since they're ugly, hate and fear mongers I AM NOT GOING TO BUY THEIR YARN!!!


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

Strong feelings abound. You're right, let's relax and focus on the needlework we love, which brings us together as sisters.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

It is possible to NOT reply to things one doesn't like. . Does anyone know anything about crocheted lace cuffs or wristlets? I saw some on Pinterest, and I want to make them, but need a pattern.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

It is possible to NOT reply to things one doesn't like. . Does anyone know anything about crocheted lace cuffs or wristlets? I saw some on Pinterest, and I want to make them, but need a pattern.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Not simple as that.
Women have struggled for the right to vote
To attend college 
To inherit their father's property.
To not be beaten.
To not be raped.
To have complete control over their bodies.
No hobby lobby acrylic yarn is worth supporting an immoral company who will limit women's choices.
Continue to speak out.NewKnitter15.
I appreciate that you are living your values and have standards.
Monetary loss is what hobby lobby wilk understand,if little else.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Absolutely...totally stupid policy. What really got to me on my first trip there in 1986 .... None of the kids HAD A SINGLE AUNT OR UNCLE!!!
> How sad is THAT? My Aunt Marion was a teacher...taught me to read & love literature. My uncle Paul loved to garden & taught me how.
> My husbands Aunt JoAnne took me under her wing and made me feel truly welcomed me into his family.
> What a shame that an entire generation in China will never know that kind of family connection.


So the single mostly male child has NO familial connection to anyone when the parents pass? Awful.

I come from a rather large family.. my father was one of 8, mom is one of 7, and I am also one of 7. I have, to date, 4 nieces and 7 nephews, one more nephew on the way, and child of each gender. I cannot imagine living in a world without aunts, uncles, or cousins.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

NewKnitter15 said:


> I'm not going to respond so this doesn't get out of hand. Just sitting here with my little angel halo on!


Haha, you seem to enjoy stirring up trouble and then pretending that you are "above it all". Very phony.


----------



## vtlover1962 (Dec 29, 2014)

If I was an employer I would have a hard time with supplying someone with a birth control to end a life also. I know it is a personal choice but if you choose to end the life do it on your own I do not want to be any part of it.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

mossstitch said:


> Here in Massachusetts we don't have Hobby Lobby that I know of and I don't believe we will send for them any time soon . We have a few terrific small privately owned yarn and fabric stores here . One in particular the, 'Stitch House' has great sales and a great news letter and classes .
> I understood that birth control medicines are part of health insurance !!


Here in Massachsetts we do have a Hobby Lobby!! it is in Holyoke,Mass.in the western part of the state. it is exactly 10 min away from my house in the Holyoke Mall off I-91.


----------



## vtlover1962 (Dec 29, 2014)

NewKnitter15 she did not say you were annoying she said the wildfire was annoying so why the personal attack?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SherrySherry said:


> It is possible to NOT reply to things one doesn't like. . Does anyone know anything about crocheted lace cuffs or wristlets? I saw some on Pinterest, and I want to make them, but need a pattern.


try google, just put in search free knitting lace cuffs patterns.

I do it all the time, you will be surprise how much will come up for you. Have fun doing it.


----------



## ofudge (Oct 5, 2012)

Ditto from me!


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

It's important to remember that MOST birth control methods DO NOT cause abortion .In addition most people who work in big box stores are poorly paid 
eg Walmart ,where I am told employees depend on food stamps !! 
Wouldn't it make sense to provide these people with birth control ?? I see very few people prepared to take on these unfortunate children . If there was more emphasis on birth control there would be less need for abortion .
A lot of people condemn both big families on welfare AND birth control ,
go figure .


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

mossstitch said:


> It's important to remember that MOST birth control methods DO NOT cause abortion .In addition most people who work in big box stores are poorly paid
> eg Walmart ,where I am told employees depend on food stamps !!
> Wouldn't it make sense to provide these people with birth control ?? I see very few people prepared to take on these unfortunate children . If there was more emphasis on birth control there would be less need for abortion .
> A lot of people condemn both big families on welfare AND birth control ,
> go figure .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

Can't we just change the subject and get on with our lives? This is an emotionally charged issue, and we are going to have anger, hurt feelings, and lots of negatives and general unhappiness. I want to talk about those gorgeous crochet cuffs.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

Dear Theyarnlady, didn't see your post right away, but thanks for the suggestion. I usually do that, and am surprised that more people don't think of it.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

Seems like its already out of hand.


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

Dazeoffchar said:


> Went to Hobby Lobby toady to buy yarn for a cardigan.....they didn't have enough skeins of ANY yarn for my pattern......went home and ordered it online from Fabric.com


I had this same problem at our HL. They ordered it for me. It was in my hands in less than a week. My store orders on Monday and receives stuff on Wednesday.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

I will not shop at Hobby Lobby for this reason also. They inflict their religious prejudices on their female employees and limit health care benefits.u


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

pardoquilts said:


> The issue is what benefits in the health insurance plan are offered. HL wants to limit birth control options, even if the health insurance is paid for by the employee. Planned Parenthood offers low cost birth control, but then, wait...conservatives want to close those facilities, too!


HL wants to limit the options to 16 out of 20. Horrors! Also, conservatives want to defund PP but put that money into other clinics that serve women's health needs. You need to learn the whole story.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

vtlover1962 said:


> If I was an employer I would have a hard time with supplying someone with a birth control to end a life also. I know it is a personal choice but if you choose to end the life do it on your own I do not want to be any part of it.


And that is what Hobby Lobby is saying by not supporting the type of birth control that would end the life of a baby by causing an abortion. If an employee that works there wants to choose something that causes abortion, then they are fee to choose that, but they have to pay for it themselves. Birth control is something you use or take that will prevent conception----not kill a baby before it is born. Hobby Lobby is not against birth control. I will gladly shop at Hobby Lobby. The store atmosphere is wonderful. They have a large selection of merchandise including a section where there are some really nice Christian décor items. I have found the clerks friendly and helpful. All and all, shopping there is a real pleasant experience.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

nwjasu said:


> I will not shop at Hobby Lobby for this reason also. They inflict their religious prejudices on their female employees and limit health care benefits.u


They do not inflict their religion on anyone. They just do not want to pay for the killing of an unborn baby. The employee can do that all on her own with her own money. I applaud HL for following their religious beliefs. Their employees do not have to be Christian to work there. The employees don't have to work there. If they want to work for a company that will provide insurance that will kill a baby before it is born, then they can go work there. Hobby Lobby gives their employee good benefits and a good salary and good health care insurance. The employees I have talked to are very happy working for Hobby Lobby. If you don't agree that Hobby Lobby should be able to follow their own religion, then you don't have to shop there. Everyone has choices including HL and people who shop.


----------



## marymo4 (Apr 12, 2013)

This is a knitting and crochet forum, not a soap box for you to rant about birth control, especially when you DO NOT have the facts straight!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

nwjasu said:


> I will not shop at Hobby Lobby for this reason also. They inflict their religious prejudices on their female employees and limit health care benefits.u


Employees have full "health care" benefits including 16 different types of birth control options. Not limited in my estimation. Wow - 16 different birth controls. Full health care. Great salary and benefits. No wonder the employees like working there.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> OMG! Is Fox News selling YARN now? And since they're ugly, hate and fear mongers I AM NOT GOING TO BUY THEIR YARN!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

A company's political views don't stop me from shopping there.

It doesn't concern me


ummirain said:


> Not simple as that.
> Women have struggled for the right to vote
> To attend college
> To inherit their father's property.
> ...


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

I was in HL today. Their clerks seem very happy and satisfied. I've asked several clerks about the religious policies and no one has ever stated a complaint. If they are happy, why shouldn't I be? I like HL yarn, just found a new chenille looking bamboo blend ideal for a baby jacket. I bought a bunch.
I just wish people wouldn't shove their own agenda down everyone's throat. Whenever HL name comes up, it's off to the races.
Give it a break, please!
meems


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

marymo4 said:


> This is a knitting and crochet forum, not a soap box for you to rant about birth control, especially when you DO NOT have the facts straight!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Ladies and/or Gents--There is a 'proper' forum on KP for your rants! See below:

Progessive Womens' Forum
Political Discussion. Managed by LillyK.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Revan said:


> I myself do not or ever watch "FOX News"! Ugly, hate and fear mongering station.


I watch Fox News quite a bit. I do not feel like you do. At least they are truthful. Having said that I am leaving before something else explodes.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> I watch Fox News quite a bit. I do not feel like you do. At least they are truthful. Having said that I am leaving before something else explodes.


I'm with you. I watch CNN, NBC, ABC AND FOX. 
That way I get a better idea of what each side is saying.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Fox News ,'honest',mmmmmmmmmm The network belongs to Rupert Murdoch .
In England they took away ownership of one of his papers it was so vile .The News of the World had to close . Fox News isn't much better .


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Hands2Help said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Ladies and/or Gents--There is a 'proper' forum on KP for your rants! See below:
> 
> ...


I don't have time to go on anything else than KP. This was posted under the proper category of "General Chit Chat."


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> I don't have time to go on anything else than KP. This was posted under the proper category of "General Chit Chat."


Once again.....you are INCORRECT....check your 'facts'.....this was posted under the forum section "MAIN" (Various KNITTING & CROCHET Discussions)!

i. e. ...Not the correct forum for your political/religious discussions!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SherrySherry said:


> It is possible to NOT reply to things one doesn't like. . Does anyone know anything about crocheted lace cuffs or wristlets? I saw some on Pinterest, and I want to make them, but need a pattern.


It is also possible to NOT read what one doesn't like. What page is this BTW?


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> It is also possible to NOT read what one doesn't like. What page is this BTW?


And it IS also possible to just adhere to the set rules of the site and thereby not ruining it for the rest of us who do not enjoy your incessant nonsense and your bullying of anyone who dares to disagree with you....that would be the ADULT thing to do.... why don't you give it a try! :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Hands2Help said:


> And it IS also possible to just adhere to the set rules of the site and thereby not ruining it for the rest of us who do not enjoy your incessant nonsense and your bullying of anyone who dares to disagree with you....that would be the ADULT thing to do.... why don't you give it a try! :thumbup:


Cuz I don't want to. Isn't the like page 17 now. Have you seen any change in the format? I haven't. Again why are you reading it and yelling at us. YOU should be YELLING at yourself. Or do you like drama as much as the rest of us?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Hands2Help said:


> And it IS also possible to just adhere to the set rules of the site and thereby not ruining it for the rest of us who do not enjoy your incessant nonsense and your bullying of anyone who dares to disagree with you....that would be the ADULT thing to do.... why don't you give it a try! :thumbup:


BTW I wasn't even talking to you.....


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Hands2Help said:


> And it IS also possible to just adhere to the set rules of the site and thereby not ruining it for the rest of us who do not enjoy your incessant nonsense and your bullying of anyone who dares to disagree with you....that would be the ADULT thing to do.... why don't you give it a try! :thumbup:


Why don't you ask ADMIN to move the thread. That's how it usually works. To general chit chat. The very name of the thread invites disagreements. There are plenty of cute, nice,pretty, adorable, lovely, fantastic, gorgeous, exceptional, beautiful threads. Did I leave anything out. I'd hate to miss one.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

meems said:


> I was in HL today. Their clerks seem very happy and satisfied. I've asked several clerks about the religious policies and no one has ever stated a complaint. If they are happy, why shouldn't I be? I like HL yarn, just found a new chenille looking bamboo blend ideal for a baby jacket. I bought a bunch.
> I just wish people wouldn't shove their own agenda down everyone's throat. Whenever HL name comes up, it's off to the races.
> Give it a break, please!
> meems


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Hands2Help said:


> Once again.....you are INCORRECT....check your 'facts'.....this was posted under the forum section "MAIN" (Various KNITTING & CROCHET Discussions)!
> 
> i. e. ...Not the correct forum for your political/religious discussions!


One again???????? What does that mean? I double checked and you are right about where this was posted. My apologies. I thought it was posted under general chit chat. General chit chat is for "all" subjects, political, religious or not. If you don't want to view them, don't click on them.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> One again???????? What does that mean? I double checked and you are right about where this was posted. My apologies. I thought it was posted under general chit chat. General chit chat is for "all" subjects, political, religious or not. If you don't want to view them, don't click on them.


I think this stays here because HOBBY LOBBY sells knitting things. A conversation can verve off in any direction. And usually does. I just can't understand people being so unnerved and yet they continue to arrive in droves.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> One again???????? What does that mean? I double checked and you are right about where this was posted. My apologies. I thought it was posted under general chit chat. General chit chat is for "all" subjects, political, religious or not. If you don't want to view them, don't click on them.


There is a great thread here. 3 Letter Game. I wonder if we should suggest it? Maybe not.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Hands2Help said:


> And it IS also possible to just adhere to the set rules of the site and thereby not ruining it for the rest of us who do not enjoy your incessant nonsense and your bullying of anyone who dares to disagree with you....that would be the ADULT thing to do.... why don't you give it a try! :thumbup:


Are you having difficulty figuring out which posts are mine.

Name's WindingRoad in case you are.

BTW I didn't start the thread. And I don't have a problem with it. I've been pretty self regulated for a number of years.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I think this stays here because HOBBY LOBBY sells knitting things. A conversation can verve off in any direction. And usually does. I just can't understand people being so unnerved and yet they continue to arrive in droves.


I think you are right. Since I do not go to the topics in the topic section that is emailed to me for the current day's newsletter, I sometimes miss where something is posted. I now go to the "Newest Topics" and read the posts from there. To me, it is not as apparent what something is posted under as doing it the other way. It doesn't matter to me as if there is something I don't want to watch or read, I just move on. If I have clicked on something I no longer want to watch, I just unwatch it. Don't know why some get their "panties in a twist" on where something is posted. If Admin feels the need to switch it, they do. Sometimes they miss getting something changed to the right topic section. But, they are only human after all and people make mistakes.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> I think you are right. Since I do not go to the topics in the topic section that is emailed to me for the current day's newsletter, I sometimes miss where something is posted. I now go to the "Newest Topics" and read the posts from there. To me, it is not as apparent what something is posted under as doing it the other way. It doesn't matter to me as if there is something I don't want to watch or read, I just move on. If I have clicked on something I no longer want to watch, I just unwatch it. Don't know why some get their "panties in a twist" on where something is posted. If Admin feels the need to switch it, they do. Sometimes they miss getting something changed to the right topic section. But, they are only human after all and people make mistakes.


Makes ya wonder if they slip into Adult Book Stores and then complain? HEHEHEHEH.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> One again???????? What does that mean? I double checked and you are right about where this was posted. My apologies. I thought it was posted under general chit chat. General chit chat is for "all" subjects, political, religious or not. If you don't want to view them, don't click on them.


Can't you read either....ONCE.....it's called reading comprehension! Try reading AGAIN!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Hands2Help said:


> Can't you read either....ONCE.....it's called reading comprehension!


Yes after you edit.

This is an interesting thread don't you think?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-348569-1.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Watch out spelling police on night patrol


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Watch out spelling police on night patrol


Did you read the thread I posted?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Hands2Help said:


> Can't you read either....ONCE.....it's called reading comprehension! Try reading AGAIN!


WHAT??????????????????


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I'm with you. I watch CNN, NBC, ABC AND FOX.
> That way I get a better idea of what each side is saying.


Isn't it a shame that politics comes down to 'sides'? It's just like a football games and neither team wants the other team to have the damn ball.....and it's the entire country which loses. No one wins, certainly not the country.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

It amazes me how many of you insist on running this subject into the ground. You won't drop it until people are angry and upset and arguing. How are you going to change the world with a puny little post on KP And how many are researching to know if your opinions are facts? This reminds me of my mother in law who, if she couldn't be right, would just be loud.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Did you read the thread I posted?


Yes I did, funny how some can find fault with others yet manage to make mistakes.

Guess it only counts when others do it. :thumbdown:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes I did, funny how some can find fault with others yet manage to make mistakes.
> 
> Guess it only counts when others do it. :thumbdown:


Seemed kinda hostile to me...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SherrySherry said:


> It amazes me how many of you insist on running this subject into the ground. You won't drop it until people are angry and upset and arguing. How are you going to change the world with a puny little post on KP And how many are researching to know if your opinions are facts? This reminds me of my mother in law who, if she couldn't be right, would just be loud.


Page 19. And you keep keeping on. Good for you.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

Peace.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

MAY ALL BEINGS HAVE PEACE AND SERENITY ,THE ENTIRE WORLD .


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Not Hobby Lobby again!!! If you don't like their store or beliefs affect you, don't shop there. It's as simple as that. BUT, do you know the beliefs of every store you shop at? I doubt it. I surely don't. Guess the next time I see Hobby Lobby as a post, I will not open it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

What does birth control have to do with knitting? Lets get back to why we are here in the first place.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

bizzyknitter said:


> What does birth control have to do with knitting? Lets get back to why we are here in the first place.


Title is Hobby Lobby this is a an issue with some about the store. It is relevant.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> If it weren't for the biased news reporting, you would not even know what religious beliefs the owners have.


Get your facts straight. It was not "biased news reporting" that made Hobby Lobby's religious views known. They filed a high profile lawsuit that went to the Supreme Court over provisions of the ACA.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Get your facts straight. It was not "biased news reporting" that made Hobby Lobby's religious views known. They filed a high profile lawsuit that went to the Supreme Court over provisions of the ACA.


That is not the biased news reporting I am talking about. I watched the news one night where a new Hobby Lobby was opening in one of the cities in my state. There were comments being made about the Hobby Lobby/birth control insurance issue. The governor made a statement how Hobby Lobby did not support birth control. He needs to get his facts straight because Hobby Lobby does support 16 different kinds of birth control. That is bias or not getting the facts straight.


----------



## EweLaLa (Jun 12, 2014)

I, too have issues with Hobby Lobby. The nearest one to me is about 100 miles, so naturally I don't go there very much, but even when I am in the area I choose not to shop there. It is just a personal thing.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

mossstitch said:


> Here in Massachusetts we don't have Hobby Lobby that I know of and I don't believe we will send for them any time soon . We have a few terrific small privately owned yarn and fabric stores here . One in particular the, 'Stitch House' has great sales and a great news letter and classes .
> I understood that birth control medicines are part of health insurance !!


I believe there is one in Seekonk


----------

